# Wanted to say hello



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

My name is Troy. I joined the forum last Halloween season,but have yet to post. I am a nurse by profession, but an artist at heart. My passion is in theatrical make-up and prop making. Many of my friends and acquaintances tell me I missed my calling. There are many talented members here. I hope to share ideas and hopefully learn a few tricks. I will post some of my work,once I learn to navigate the site.

Oh yea, I also plan to enter the 20 dollar challenge, so watch out!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of awesome people here and some incredible artwork!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, FD


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Funkdaddy Troy! lol an interesting I must say!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Funkdaddy! I have to admit I did do a double take on the name.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, look forward to seeing some of your work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Funk. Now get to posting so you meet the minimum post requirements needed to enter that contest


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone! My account is a nickname I have had for years. Friends usually callme Funk. EverytimeI try to use a different nickname, when I join something, I usally forget what it is, lol. 

I definately need to get posting. I think I have about 17 more posts to go!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hop down to the fun in games...next thing you know...well, look at me, yes it can happen!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and Welcome Funk! Can't wait to see your "stuff".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Funk!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and greeting's earthling


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, and good luck with the challenge.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome to another PA haunter !!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome! :biggrineton: 
I went and checked out the $20 props contest after I saw it in your post. Looks like a lot of fun! I'm thinking about entering myself now!
:eeketon:Guess I need to get posting too!
Best of luck!
Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Mmmm Fresh brains.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

